# XM Radio hardwier install - which fuse position to use?



## O.P.P. (Feb 7, 2003)

I bought the Littelfuse adapter to piggy back a fuse onto an existing fuse. I have a 2003 GLX with power everything, sunroof, etc. Thus, does anyone recommend a "switched" fuse position to piggyback onto? Thanks!


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: XM Radio hardwier install - which fuse position to use? (O.P.P.)*

meh i'd just use an inline fuse holder and a ring connector and attach to the 75x terminal under the dash


----------

